# Trek Stache 7 or Carve Comp.... ????????



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi all. Looking at first hardtail, have not taken out for test ride yet but would like some feedback on what everyone thinks. I can get the 2013 Carve comp or the 2013 Trek Stache 7 for the same price. Any thoughts from Carve comp or Stache 7 owners out there would be great . Thanks for you help. 

-Matt-


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Stache has some wack XC geometry paired with a longer travel fork. Dont know much about the Carve. 

Going by the numbers, it's really hard to compare the two. The Carve is a racey XC bike and the Stache is really trying to be an all mountain hardtail but with more XC leaning geometry and a slack headtube angle. 

What kind of riding do you do? Personally I wouldnt go for either as there are better AMHTs than the Stache and better XC hardtails than the Carve . . .


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Stache is a Trail bike, made for technical trails and rougher stuff. Carve is a real XC racing bike. What type of trails are you looking to ride? I'm in New England where it's all rocks and roots so the Stache is big seller here while the Carve you can find discounted. The Carve is more similar to the X-Calibur than the Stache.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

I live in PA so there is alot of rocks going on here also. I will not be racing, more of just trail riding and normal everyday riding. Im new at this so nothing crazy fast (for now). Thats about all I know as I have not been on a bike in about 10 years. I just want to buy a bike that is fat guy friendly (6'4 300lbs), that I will not have to upgrade for awile and that will handle a little bit of the rough stuff at times. But thats not to say once i get back into it I may not push some XC faster stuff. (I hope that makes sense) . Thanks


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

The Stache is slacker which means it will be more stable putting your weight more over the back wheel. The negative is that you'll have to shift forward more to climb than you would have to with the Carve. Honestly I prefer the Stache. It's like a hard tail version of a full suspension trail bike.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

6'5" @ 275 lbs here: Been riding a Stache 8 for about 10 rides so far. Carve is more XC oriented. That said, I would race the Stache if I were to race (I have, but it's not really my thing, as I am just a large human that likes to thrash my local trails). It's not an AM bike per se IMHO, but more of a 'trail' bike, and with 120mm of travel up front, it does feel at home in somewhat rougher terrain. It's got a nice ride quality for me being well into clyde territory. Neither bouncy, nor harsh. The Stache front end is not overly light on steep climbs and I don't find myself leaning any further forward on it than I do the Anthem X 29 I normally ride, or the Air 9 I spent quite a bit of time on last summer TBH. And it flat out RIPS on our local trails. 

If you do get the Stache 8 rather than the 7, you'd be money ahead down the road. The 120mm Fox fork is very good, as are the SLX brakes, and Turbine cranks. There are also upgraded bits on the rear derailleur, stem, bars, tires, saddle, seatpost, hubs, grips, and headset. The 21" with tubeless conversion and a Rock Shox Reverb Stealth dropper post, is just a tick over 28 lbs on our scale.

Haven't spent more than a few moments on a Carve in a parking lot, so I can't give my impression on that bike. Strikes me as a straight up XC bike, which may be what you want. . . . or not.


----------



## setransou (Aug 15, 2007)

GTscoob said:


> Stache has some wack XC geometry paired with a longer travel fork. Dont know much about the Carve.
> 
> Going by the numbers, it's really hard to compare the two. The Carve is a racey XC bike and the Stache is really trying to be an all mountain hardtail but with more XC leaning geometry and a slack headtube angle.
> 
> What kind of riding do you do? Personally I wouldnt go for either as there are better AMHTs than the Stache and better XC hardtails than the Carve . . .


I wouldn't put much stock in the armchair geo dorks like this guy who probably hasn't even ridden a Stache yet. He claims the Stache is trying to be an all mtn hardtail yet Trek on their website sells it as a trail bike. For some reason everytime a Stache gets mentioned these guys seem to think every person needs a big travel short chainstay bike. Enough about that though...

He is right that the two bikes are somewhat different in their approach to riding. One is skews towards cross country where one is more of a trail bike. You should talk to your local bike shops that are selling these bikes. They will evaluate your personal needs, riding goals, body geo, weight, how you like to ride etc...Plus they will know the trails in your local area, what those trails demand, and what bikes work best. I'd let them do most of your guiding as to which between the two you've mentioned might be best for you.

And most importantly...test/demo ride the bikes...that's the best way to find out what YOU want and like.


----------



## setransou (Aug 15, 2007)

Full disclosure: I work at a Trek dealer and I own a pretty tricked out Stache 8.

I have not ridden a carve yet so I can only comment on the Stache.
I like it, its a fun bike that has some modern amenities that make the bike as durable as the latest full suspension offerings out there.

Highlights: front and rear thru axles (stiffer bike, better handling), routing for a dropper post (reverb stealth post is great on this bike btw), post mounted rear brake (keeps caliper in alignment), tubeless ready wheel set, tapered steerer, internally routed derailleur lines, capable fork.

The carve I'm sure is a great bike too though...test ride each and talk to your LBS. Ultimately though...YOU have to figure out what YOU want.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the info. I going to vist a two LBS later today and take a test ride on both and see what I like. Thanks again for all the info, very helpful. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Update: went to LBS today and test rode a 2013 carve comp it felt ok but I did feel a little too " on top of the bike" if that's make any sense at all. The other LBS did not have the Stache 7 in stock in my size so I will have to wait to test ride that one. But I must say that the Stache 7 is one bad ass looking bike.


----------



## setransou (Aug 15, 2007)

The burnt orange frame is definitely nice to look at and the component spec is solid. I wouldn't hesitate recommending the bike, especially if you are on the heavier side (ie 200lbs+) or like to ride aggressive but are riding mostly rolling singletrack w/ the occasional extended downhill. The Stache is in demand...we have a hard time keeping it in stock at our shop. I only hope you can demo one as that is the best way to make sure the bike is right for YOU.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just picked up 2013 stache 7. I must say this bike feels great. I have not had a chance to hit the trails yet but I'm sure it will only get better . I tested 3 other bikes and not one even came close to this one. Thanks to everyone for all the posts and info.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Enjoy your Stache! That's a very cool bike. Hopefully we see more of these trail hardtails in the future. It's a great idea.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Funny thread....i'm in same boat with what i want to buy! Looking at lot of different 29er HT bikes..(specialized carve, trek stache, khs and some jamis bikes. My first ever mountain bike was a trek 13 years ago and was awesome. My brother rides a trek too. Good luck with your new stach 7 bro


----------



## setransou (Aug 15, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...test ride or demo ride. Talk to your local shop, ask what the trails that YOU'LL be riding demand and let that be a starting point. 

That said...I live in the piedmont area of NC with regular access to Uwharrie NF, Kerr Scott Reservoir, Wilkesboro, NC (IMBA Epic) and everywhere in between and the stache is my go to bike for the local trails(I've got 3 different full suspension bikes in stable). I'd say if anything put the following things on your wish list for your new hardtail:

1) Thru axles front and rear (front at minimum) for confidence inspiring handling
2) Shimano Shadow Plus or SRAM type 2 derailleurs (super quiet ride w/ zero chain slap) which is especially useful on a hardtail
3) Tubeless ready wheelset (easy reliable tubeless setups) Ride faster, longer w/ lower air pressures.


----------



## theNomad (Dec 27, 2010)

So after demoing a Stache 8 and a Carve recently, I can say I like them both. The stache feels good pointed downhill and the carve MAY have climbed a tiny bit better. Granted, I demo'd them each on a different trail. The stache front end seemed to get a little lighter climbing really steep stuff, but it was REALLY steep stuff! Put a foot down and you're walking the rest etc.

So looking at the shop today, I looked over the Stache 7 as the 8 is just too high for my price range. I may be able to swing enough $ to get the Stache 7 (was looking at the 1100 range)
The big upside to the Stache is that the frame is the same as the 8, and it's modern geo, with all the extras for future upgrades: dropper post, 2x10 and mounts for 1x10 chainguide, tapered headtube, through axles etc.
Downside is Avid Elixer 1 brakes (way to cheap out!), and the Recon fork (doesn't feel bad but) def not as nice as the Reba level I'd prefer. 
So future upgrades will have to happen for me but it has great "bones" as opposed to perhaps getting a 1 1/8 steer, older style 3x9 frame that can't upgrade to the newer 'standards' we'll all face.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Carve expert 29 seems to have better fork and brakes...Stache 7 has better components and great geometry. The Burnt orange color looks amazing. Fixing my Cannondale 29er SL4 and just using it for streets and recreational use. My next bike will just be for the dirt and rocks  can't wait


----------



## Bigtexun (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a Carve Expert 29. I love it but, unfortunately, I can ride it faster than I should. At 55 years young, I'm too old to go over the front bars like superman (thanks to a very narrow tree gate).


----------

